# 4/18 troll and deep drop



## NautiCat (Mar 20, 2020)

*One man's trash is another man's treasure...*

It's been a long Winter and Spring, the itch to get out and test out new gear beyond the edge has been a brutal wait with the usual windy rainy season and very few opportunities for a decent ride to find warm waters. Last week was no exception, rain for days making lots of murky water and stopping temps from going in the right direction.

Nevertheless, watching every week what the weather and sea predictions will be for the weekend, this past Sunday was 2-3 footers <20nm and 3-4's >20nm, and by Saturday >20nm changed to 2-3's. With the sea's looking manageable and a Friday report of 72 degree water at the nipple we made the plan to commit. The plan, on the water by 0500 we would start near shore looking for Cobia on the wrecks, but if the predictions were wrong and the seas were better than predicted trolling would take precedence in warm waters. By 0400 on Sunday the weather was still no bueno and it looked like the rain would never end. We decided to wait it out and by 0700 it had cleared up for an 0800 launch.

Once we were outside of the pass the waves were maybe 1-2 so we decided to head straight south. The further we got we noticed the waves getting slightly bigger but once we were 20 miles out there was no turning back, waves were a consistent 2-3 with occasional 4's peppered in, the crew dug in and forward we pressed. Once we got to the nipple we struggled to find 70 degree waters, so we went deeper and deeper eventually getting up to 70.5 at a max temp. Trolled for awhile with a DTX and weighted fathom but no strikes. A short ways from Yellow Gravel we decided to take a break and test out the new Tanacom 1000. Currents were mild but wind was about 10 knts out of the N/NNE so we did some slow drifts and came away with a few tile.

In between spots we noticed something orange floating about 100 yards out (history has taught us to always keep eyes out of the boat looking for "anything" out of the ordinary, landed our Mahi limit last year as a result). As we approached it was evident it was someone's lost and deflated orange raft, we tossed some baits in its direction hoping something would come from under but nothing. We got closer to remove the trash from the ocean and noticed some baby trigger using it for structure, but as I went to reach over the gunnel and grab for it another crew member shouted MAHI!! First line in the water fish on! Next line in the water fish on! We made quick work of landing our share of what was hungry. As I was getting out the hose for a quick rinse and prepping for a blood bath on my nice SeaDek I glanced over and realized the Tanacom was just sitting there (put me in coach!), 3 baited hooks just waiting for action...now it makes no sense to use a Tanacom to catch Mahi I'm right there with ya, but, without any other rods ready to get in on the action, I sent the Tanacom down about 10-15 feet. Before I could walk away to keep hosing the boat, the school of Mahi pounced on the fresh bait now awaiting its demise, one Mahi on, then I watch a 2nd mahi on, and lastly 3 mahi on the Tanacom! Ha, don't start judging yet, I did not use electric to bring 'em in haha, hand cranked 3 mahi in the boat in just a short amount of time as the other guys are shocked as they pull in one at a time  I did my contribution, back to keeping blood from drying...

After making quick work on the Mahi the last group admit defeat and swam off, we get back to deep dropping and leave the raft floating and marked in on our plotter to return a short while later and see if they come back. Next few drops landed another Tile, eel and few throw back catches...we decide to troll past the float and end up with another mahi, head back to the debris slam a few more mahi for the fish box. By this time we realize it's approaching 1700 and we're still 50 miles from shore, we decide we've done a great job on the day catching a mix bag of fish, broke in the new Tanacom on not just Tile but Mahi as well haha, unfortunately our trolling target of Wahoo just didn't pan out, water was a clean dark blue but the temps just didn't seem to be there. Throughout the day the seas flattened out nicely and made the long ride in quicker and kept us dry, even though the clouds rarely broke and kept temps a bit chilly.

We did get a report from a fellow boat they were able to bring in a Wahoo and BFT, so there is some good news to be had on that front.

Til next time...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great post- thx for sharing. 

I’ve only managed one trip recently- spur fad 1, 2, and 3, elbow, nipple. Guessing 71 degree water still too cool- no hits for me on that run

Glad you found the Mahi magnet!


----------

